# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  الاخبــــــــــــــــــــار العالميـــــــــــــــــة

## musab aljak

*

ليفربول يفرط في الفوز على نورويتش بالدوري الإنجليزي
فرط  ليفربول في الفوز على ضيفه نورويتش سيتي الذي تعادل معه (1-1) في المباراة  التي جمعتهما في الجولة التاسعة من الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز.



افتتح "الريدز" التهديف عبر المهاجم الويلزي كريج بيلامي (ق45) بعد تلقيه تمريره من الظهير الأيسر خوسيه إنريكي داخل المنطقة.


ولم يستطع ليفربول الحفاظ على تقدمه ليسجل جرانت هولت هدف التعادل لنورويتش (ق60)من رأسية قوية من صناعة أنطوني بلكينجتون.


وسقط ليفربول في فخ التعادل للمرة الثانية على التوالي بعد تعادله مع مانشستر يونايتد (1-1).
*

----------


## musab aljak

*

دورتموند يسحق كولونيا ويتقدم للمركز الثاني في الدوري الالماني
سجل  البولندي روبرت ليفاندوفسكي هدفا في كل شوط ليقود بروسيا دورتموند حامل  اللقب للفوز 5-صفر على ضيفه كولونيا في دوري الدرجة الاولى الالماني لكرة  القدم يوم السبت.

ورفع  الفوز رصيد دورتموند الى 19 نقطة ليتقدم للمركز الثاني بفارق ثلاث نقاط  وراء بايرن ميونيخ متصدر الترتيب الذي سيلعب ضد هانوفر غدا الاحد.

وتعافى  دورتموند من هزيمته 3-1 أمام اولمبياكوس اليوناني في دوري أبطال اوروبا في  منتصف الاسبوع الماضي وقدم عرضا يقترب من عروضه الرائعة في الموسم الماضي.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*

يوفنتوس يهدر الفوز أمام جنوى
أضاع  فريق يوفنتوس فرصة الحفاظ على الصدارة، بعد خروجه متعادلاً مع ضيفه جنوى  (2-2)، ضمن المرحلة الثامنة من الدوري الايطالي لكرة القدم اليوم السبت.
ورغم  تقدمه مرتين (1-0) و(2-1)، أخفق فريق السيدة العجوز للأسبوع الثاني على  التوالي بتحقيق الفوز، ليسجل تعادله الرابع في الموسم الحالي، ويرفع رصيده  إلى 13 نقطة، في حين أصبح رصيد جنوى 9 نقاط.
وقد  تكلف النتيجة يوفنتوس ليس فقط خسارة الصدارة وإنما التراجع إلى المركز  الرابع إذا ما نجحت فرق اودينيزي وكالياري ولاتسيو تحقيق الفوز يوم غد  الأحد.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*

ليفربول يتعثر أمام نوريتش ونيوكاسل يمضي بتألقه
سقط  ليفربول في فخ التعادل أمام ضيفه نوريتش سيتي الصاعد إلى الدرجة الممتازة  1-1 في المرحلة التاسعة من بطولة انكلترا لكرة القدم اليوم السبت.
ورفع ليفربول رصيده إلى 15 نقطة في المركز الخامس بفارق 7 نقاط عن مانشستر سيتي المتصدر.
على  ملعب "انفيلد رود" ضغط ليفربول في بداية المباراة خصوصاً عبر مهاجمه  الدولي الاوروغوياني لويس سواريز لكنه لم يعرف طريق الشباك على رغم سيطرته  الكاملة.
وانتظر "الحمر" حتى الدقيقة الأخيرة من  الشوط الأول، عندما انسل الويلزي المخضرم كريغ بيلامي وراء الدفاع وسجل  هدفه الأول هذا الموسم مع ليفربول (45).
وفاجأ  البديل غرانت هولت جماهير ليفربول بعد دقائق على نزوله عندما سجل هدف  التعادل بكرة رأسية خدع فيها الحارس الإسباني بيبي رينا (60).
وسعى  المدرب كيني دالغليش إلى تدعيم هجومه في الدقائق الأخيرة فزج باندي كارول  (80) لكن حارس مرمى نوريتش جون رودي وقف حائلا دون إدراك سواريز وكارول  الشباك
*

----------


## musab aljak

*وتابع نيوكاسل يونايتد تحقيق نتائجه الطيبة وتغلب على ضيفه ويغان اثلتيك الأخير 1-صفر على ملعب "سانت جايمس بارك".

ورفع  نيوكاسل رصيده إلى 19 نقطة في المركز الرابع، وبقي الوحيد إلى جانب  مانشستر سيتي المتصدر ووصيفه مانشستر يونايتد بدون خسارة هذا الموسم.
وسجل الفرنسي يوهان كاباي هدف المباراة الوحيد بتسديدة عجز عن صدها الحارس العماني علي الحبسي (81).
*

----------


## musab aljak

*وسقط استون فيلا على ملعبه "فيلا بارك" أمام وست بروميتش البيون 1-2.

وسيطر  استون فيلا في الشوط الأول، وافتتح مهاجمه الدولي دارين بنت التسجيل من  ضربة جزاء بعد خطأ غريب من الحارس بن فوستر على المهاجم غبريال اغبونلاهور  (23).
وتلقى استون فيلا ضربة قاسية عندما احتسب  الحكم ضربة جزاء لوست بروميتش وطرد له لاعب وسطه الاسترالي كريس هيرد، لكن  الايرلندي الشمالي كريس برونت قائد وست بروميتش سدد بيسراه وأطاح بالكرة  خارج الخشبات الثلاث (36).
وفي اللحظات الأخيرة من  الشوط الأول، عادل وست بروميتش عبر مدافعه السويدي يوناس اولسون بكرة رأسية  اثر ركنية عجز الحارس الايرلندي المخضرم شاي غيفن عن صدها (45).
واستفاد وست بروميتش من النقض العددي في الشوط الثاني، فمن ضربة ركنية سجل النمسوي بول شارنر من تسديدة جميلة هدف الفوز للضيوف (58).
وسقط  بولتون على أرضه أمام سندرلاند صفر-2 على ملعب "ريبوك"، بهدفي البينيني  ستيفان سيسينيون (82) والدنماركي نيكلاس بندتنر المعار من ارسنال (90).
*

----------


## musab aljak

*ترتيب فرق الصدارة

1- مانشستر سيتي 22 نقطة من 8 مباريات
2- مانشستر يونايتد 20 من 8
3- تشلسي 19 من 8
4- نيوكاسل 19 من 9
5- ليفربول 15 من 9
*

----------


## musab aljak

*

الإنتر يكسب السباق لضم البرازيلي جوان
يبدو  ان الإنتر الايطالي كسب السباق للظفر بصفقة التعاقد مع مدافع انترناسيونال  البرازيلي الشاب جوان على حساب جاره في المدينة ميلان بحسب ما كشفت صحيفة  "كورييري ديللو سبورت".
واستقطب مدافع انترناسيونال  اهتمام ابرز الاندية الاوروبية بفضل عروضه اللافتة في الآونة الاخيرة  ويبدو ان جوان خيسوس اختار الانتقال الى النادي الذي يشرف على تدريبه  كلاوديو رانييري في سوق الانتقالات الشتوية في كانون الثاني/يناير المقبل.
وكان  المدير الرياضي في ميلان ارييل بريدا حاول استغلال العلاقة التي تربط  مهاجم الفريق الحالي الكسندر باتو بالمدافع البرازيلي لكي يقنعه بالانتقال  الى الفريق، لكن يبدو ان محاولاته لم تنجح.
في  المقابل، تبدو الجهود التي بذلها المدير الرياضي في الإنتر ماركو برانكا قد  تكللت بالنجاح بحسب ما كشفت عنه الصحيفة الايطالية مشيرة الى ان جوان  سيوقع عقدا مدته خمس سنوات على ان ينتقل رسميا الى صفوف نيراتزوري في كانون  الثاني/يناير المقبل. ويعاني الإنتر من خلل في دفاعه ما جعل شباكه تستقبل  13 هدفا في 6 مباريات وتراجع الى المركز السابع عشر في الدوري.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*

الكاميروني إيتو لا يستبعد العودة لإنتر على سبيل الإعارة
ألقى  المهاجم الكاميروني صمويل إيتو لاعب نادي أنجي ماخاتشكالا الروسي لكرة  القدم بمزيد من الشكوك حول مستقبله بعدما رفض استبعاد عودته إلى ناديه  الإيطالي السابق إنتر ميلان على سبيل الإعارة خلال فترة الانتقالات الشتوية  المقبلة في شهر كانون الثاني/يناير.

وكانت  الشائعات رشحت إيتو للعودة قريبا إلى سان سيرو ، الذي انتقل من صفوفه إلى  أنجي ماخاتشكالا هذا الصيف ، فيما يتابع تشيلسي الإنجليزي تطورات الموقف عن  كثب.

ونقلت صحيفة  "كورييري ديللو سبورت" الإيطالية عن إيتو قوله: "بوسعي أن أجيب عن الأسئلة  المتعلقة بأنجي فقط وليس سوق انتقالات اللاعبين".

وأضاف:  "إنني في روسيا الآن ، ولكنني لا أعرف ما سيحدث بعد شهر واحد .. كل تركيزي  منصب حاليا على مستقبلي مع أنجي ولا يهمني ما يتردد حول إنتر وتشيلسي".
*

----------


## musab aljak

*

الريال ينهي مهمة مالاجا "المعقدة" برباعية في الدوري الإسباني
عاقب  ريال مدريد مضيفه مالاجا لمجرد التفكير في إسقاطه بملعب لاروساليدا بعد أن  اكتسحه اليوم بين جماهيره برباعية نظيفة سجلها جميعا في الشوط الأول من  المباراة التي جمعتهما في الجولة التاسعة من الدوري الإسباني. 

وقاد  النجم البرتغالي كريستيانو رونالدو فريقه للفوز الساحق بعد أن سجل  "هاتريك" أنهى صيامه عن التهديف في المباريات الثلاث الأخيرة، كما واصل  المهاجم الأرجنتيني جونزالو إيجواين تألقه باحراز هدف افتتاح الرباعية. 

وقفز  النادي الملكي إلى صدارة الليجا بصفة مؤقتة بعد أن أضاف لجعبته النقطة 19 ،  إلا أنه مهدد بفقدان الصدارة اليوم في حال فوز غريمه وحامل لقب آخر ثلاث  نسخ برشلونة على ضيفه إشبيلية، فيما تجمد رصيد مالاجا عند 13 نقطة في  المركز السادس
*

----------


## musab aljak

*

تعادل برشلونة على أرضه 
تعادل فريق برشلونة الأسبانى على ارضه مع فريق إشبيلية وإنتهت المباراة بالتعادل السلبى بعد أن ضاعت العديد من الفرص
وفى الدقيقة 94 إحتسب حكم اللقاء ضربة جزاء لصالح برشلونة تصدى لها ميسى الا أنه اضاعهاعلى هذا إنتهى اللقاء بالتعادل السلبى مما ترك الصدارة لريال مدريد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الرائع المبدع دوما مصعب الجاك على الروائع

*

----------


## musab aljak

* 					دربي مانشستر يخطف الأنظار في الدوري الإنجليزي .. وتشيلسي يتحفز للإنقضاض على المركز الثاني			

يبدو أن الدربي الأول لمدينة مانشستر في الموسم الحالي سيحظى بمزيد من التوابل المضافة عندما يلتقي مانشستر سيتي متصدر جدول ترتيب الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم مع حامل اللقب مانشستر يونايتد غدا الأحد بالمرحلة التاسعة من المسابقة.وبإنفراد سيتي بالقمة بفارق نقطتين أمام مانشستر يونايتد ، فإن نقطة التعادل ستكون كافية للمدرب الإيطالي روبرتو مانشيني للحفاظ على الصدارة في

مواجهة نظيره سير أليكس فيرجسون ، في الوقت الذي سيرفع فيه مانشستر يونايتد شعار لا بديل عن تحقيق الفوز من أجل العودة إلى مكانته المعهودة في القمة.ودائما ما يحمل دربي مانشستر مكانا استثنائيا في قلوب مشجعي كلا الفريقين ، ولكن البداية المذهلة لسيتي الذي أنفق أموالا طائلة على تدعيم صفوفه خلال فترة الانتقالات الصيفية ، تعطي نكهة أكثر سخونة للمباراة المرتقبة.وقال فيرجسون أعتقد انه في أخر عامين أصبح (الدربي) أكثر حده ، وهناك المزيد من الأهمية تتعلق بهم.وتابع يوم الأحد يلتقي متصدر جدول الترتيب مع الوصيف ، وهذا بالطبع يفتح الاحتمال أمام مشاهدة مباراة مذهلة للجميع ، اتطلع إلى ذلك.وترك فيرجسون واين روني وناني وخافيير هرنانديز على مقاعد البدلاء خلال التعادل مع ليفربول 1/1 الاسبوع الماضي ولكنه استعاد قوته الضاربة مجددا خلال الفوز على اوتيلول جالاتي الروماني بهدفين نظيفين يوم الثلاثاء الماضي بالدوري الأوروبي.وأصبح الثلاثي الخطير ، روني وناني وهرنانديز ، جاهزا لبدء المباراة أمام سيتي ، في ظل سعي مانشستر إلى عدم منح الفرصة لمنافسه العنيد للإنفراد بالقمة أكثر من ذلك.وقال ناني مازال الوقت مبكر للقول أن المنافسة على اللقب ستنحصر بين مانشستر يونايتد ومانشستر سيتي.وتابع أعتقد أنهما من ضمن الفرق التي تقدم مسيرة رائعة منذ بداية الموسم ، بالطبع هناك الكثير من الفرق التي تؤدي بشكل جيد ، تشيلسي يقدم مسيرة رائعة أيضا.وأشار سيتي يمتلك فريق مذهل في الوقت الراهن ، ولاعبين رائعين ، سيكون من الصعب مواجهتهم ، ولكني ينبغي ألا ننسى أننا مانشستر يونايتد. وأكد عندما نلعب على ارضنا يكون من الصعب هزيمتنا ، سنحاول بذل قصارى جهدنا للفوز بالمباراة مجددا.ويدخل سيتي المباراة بعد أن حقق فوزه الأول بدوري أبطال أوروبا ، على حساب فياريال الأسباني 2/1 يوم الثلاثاء الماضي ، مما يعطي الفريق دفعة معنوية قوية في واحدة من أصعب مواجهات الفريق على مدار الموسم.وقال مانشيني ستكون مباراة صعبة ، اختبار صعب ، الشيء الجيد هو أننا نذهب إلى هناك بعد أن حققنا ثلاثة انتصارات متتالية ، مما أكسبنا الثقة الذهنية.ويتوقع الهولندي نيجيل دي يونج لاعب وسط سيتي أن يبدأ المباراة رغم تعرضه لكدمة في الفخذ خلال منتصف الاسبوع ، مؤكدا أن مانشستر يونايتد لا يرهب فريقه حاليا.وقال بالتأكيد الجميع يعتقد أن بإمكاننا الفوز ، سندخل المباراة بصفتنا الفريق المتصدر ، والهدف هو البقاء في الصدارة ، لقد أثبتنا في الموسم الماضي أن بإمكاننا الفوز عليهم وبالتالي ليس لدينا ما نحاول إثباته.وأشار علينا فقط أن نكون واثقين ونلعب بطريقتنا المعهودة كما كنا نفعل دائما.ويخرج تشيلسي صاحب المركز الثالث ، بفارق نقطة واحدة خلف مانشستر يونايتد ، لملاقاة كوينز بارك رينجرز الاحد ، بمعنويات في السماء بعد الفوز الساحق على جينك البلجيكي بخمسة أهداف نظيفة يوم الاربعاء الماضي بدوري أبطال أوروبا.ويحلم تشيلسي بتعثر المان في هذه المواجهة كي ينقض على المركز الثاني في حالة فوزه على الرينجرز.ويصطحب نيوكاسل صاحب المركز الرابع ، سجله الخالي من الهزائم في الدوري المحلي هذا الموسم ، خلال لقاءه مع ضيفه ويجان صاحب المركز الثاني من القاع يوم السبت ، الذي يشهد أيضا لقاء ليفربول صاحب المركز الخامس مع نورويتش سيتي.وسيحاول بلاكبيرن الهروب من القاع عندما يستضيف توتنهام الأحد بينما يسعى الفريق المتعثر الأخر بولتون للخروج من كبوته عندما يستضيف سندرلاند الأحد.ويسعى ارسنال أيضا لاستعادة توازنه عندما يلاقي ستوك سيتي على استاد الإمارات غد الأحد وفي أمس نفسه يستضيف فولهام فريق إيفرتون.وفي مباريات أخرى السبت ، يلتقي وولفرهامبتون مع سوانسي سيتي وأستون فيلا مع ضيفه وست بروميتش البيون.

*

----------


## musab aljak

*فيرجسون: قمة مانشستر قد تكون مؤثرة لكن لا تنتظروا أهدافاً بالجملة
قال  أليكس فيرجسون مدرب مانشستر يونايتد يوم الجمعة ان مباراة القمة أمام  غريمه مانشستر سيتي قد تكون مؤثرة في حسم هوية بطل الدوري الانجليزي  الممتاز لكرة القدم لكنه يرى أنه من غير المرجح أن تشهد أهدافا بالجملة كما  اعتاد الفريقان منذ انطلاق المسابقة.وسيلتقي الفريقان يوم الاحد في اولد  ترافورد بينما يتصدر سيتي الدوري متقدما بنقطتين على يونايتد حامل  اللقب.وقال فيرجسون في مؤتمر صحفي هذه المباراة قد تكون مؤثرة في نهاية  الموسم وهي تساوي ست نقاط ولا يوجد شك في ذلك.وأضاف الفريق الذي سيفوز  سيصنع الفارق لكنها تبقى في البداية ويمكن التعافي من اثارها. يأمل المرء  ان نكون أفضل بعد سجل نتائجنا في النصف الثاني من المواسم.ويتصدر سيتي  الدوري برصيد 22 نقطة من ثماني مباريات بعدما سجل 27 هدفا بينما أحرز  يونايتد صاحب المركز الثاني 25 هدفا.لكن هذا لا يعني أن مباراة قمة مانشستر  ستشهد الكثير من الاهداف اذ تبقى المباراة الاخيرة بين الفريقين في الموسم  الماضي عالقة في الاذهان عندما انتهت بالتعادل بدون أهداف.وقال فيرجسون قد  تكون المباراة مملة. من النادر للغاية في المباريات الكبيرة أن يتم تسجيل  العديد من الاهداف.وسبق لفيرجسون الاشارة الى ان أقوى مباريات الموسم تكون  ليونايتد أمام ليفربول لكنه أكد عدم تقليله من أهمية قمة مدينة مانشستر  أمام سيتي.وقال فيرجسون المباراة ستكون مثيرة. اعتقد ان سيتي لعب بشكل  رائع. اذا لم يكن الفريق أهدر تقدمه أمام فولهام لكان الان يحتل الصدارة  بنسبة النجاح الكاملة.والتقى يونايتد مع سيتي في افتتاح الموسم الجاري في  درع المجتمع وحول فريق المدرب فيرجسون تأخره بهدفين الى فوز 3-2.ويعود اخر  فوز لسيتي على ملعب اولد ترافورد الى فبراير 2008 عندما تغلب 2-1 على جاره  وسيحاول الفريق تكرار الامر مرة أخرى رغم أن يونايتد لم يخسر على أرضه منذ  ابريل 2010.

*

----------


## musab aljak

*مانشستر سيتي يبدأ التحقيق مع تيفيز
سيبدأ  مانشستر سيتي متصدر الدوري الإنكليزي الممتاز لكرة القدم يوم الجمعة جلسة  الاستماع الداخلية للتحقيق مع مهاجمه كارلوس تيفيز رغم أن أحد مسؤولي  النادي قال إنه من المستبعد إعلان أي قرار في هذا الشأن قبل نهاية  أمس.وسيخضع الأرجنتيني تيفيز (27 عاماً) للتحقيق بسبب ادعاءات حول رفضه  النزول من مقاعد البدلاء إلى الملعب في مباراة سيتي أمام بايرن ميونيخ  الألماني في دوري أبطال أوروبا يوم 27 سبتمبر الماضي.وقالت متحدثة باسم  سيتي إن النادي لا يتوقع إجابة سريعة للسؤال حول مستقبل تيفيز ويتوقع أن  يتقدم ممثلو المهاجم الأرجنتيني باستئناف إذا جاءت النتائج ضده.وأكد سيتي  الأسبوع الماضي أن تيفيز يواجه إجراءات تأديبية بسبب ادعاءات بخرقه لشروط  تعاقده، بعدما قال المدرب الإيطالي روبرتو مانشيني إن مهاجم منتخب  الأرجنتين رفض المشاركة كبديل، ووفقاً لمانشيني فإنه طلب من تيفيز اللعب  قبل 35 دقيقة من نهاية المباراة لكن اللاعب رفض، وأضاف مانشيني أن مشوار  تيفيز انتهىمع سيتي طالما بقي في منصب المدرب.وأكد تيفيز آنذاك أنه لم يطلب  منه المشاركة بل الإحماء فقط وكان يشعر حينها بأنه مستعد بما يكفي.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*تشلسي الاكثر اهتماما بضم هازارد
اعلن  جان ميشال فاندام المدير الرياضي في نادي ليل الفرنسي بان اندية اوروبية  عدة ترغب في الحصول على خدمات نجمه البلجيكي ادين هازارد لكن تشلسي  الانكليزي هو الاكثر اهتماما للتعاقد معه.وقال فاندام ف يتصريح لوكالة انسا  الايطالية يرغب ادين في البقاء في صفوف ليل اقله حتى الصيف المقبل. يراقبه  تشلسي عن كثب في الاونة الاخيرة اكثر من اي ناد اخر. لم تبد الاندية  الاسبانية اي رغبة حتى الان لكنني اعتقد بانها تتصرف بذكاء وستتصل بنا  عندما تدرك بانه يتوجب عليها القيام بذلك، وانا هنا اتكلم عن ريال مدريد  وعن برشلونة ايضا.وكشف على النادي الذي يرغب في شراء اللاعب ان يأتي بمبلغ  كبير ودعني اقول باننا لسنا مستعدين للتخلي عنه باقل من 60 مليون دولار.اما  الاندية الاخرى التي ترغب في التعاقد مع هازارد فهي ارسنال ومانشستر سيتي  وانترميلان.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*لويس ناني : نحن أقوى من مان سيتي
أشعل جناح مانشستر يونايتد الحرب مع مانشستر سيتي مبكراً قبل الدربي المنتظر يوم الأحد.وقال لويس ناني :  نحن أقوى على ملعبنا بكثير من مانشستر سيتي.وأضاف  هم فريق خطير لكننا نستطيع الفوز واستعادة الصدارة ، نحن نشعر بالثقة.وعن مفتاح الفوز في الدربي قال  الثقة بقدرتنا على الانتصار.يذكر أن مانشستر سيتي خطف الصدارة من مانشستر يونايتد الأسبوع الماضي مستفيداً من تعادله مع ليفربول 1-1.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*بالوتيلي يحذر زملاءه من الرضى بالمستوى الحالي
حذر  الإيطالي ماريو بالوتيلي مهاجم مان سيتي الإنجليزي زملاءه من الاعتقاد  بأنهم قد بلغوا القمة بمجرد تصدرهم للدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز وأن الصدارة  أمر طبيعي.وقال بالوتيلي: لقد أمضيت مع الإنتر أربعة مواسم كنا خلالها في  قمة الترتيب. لقد حللنا ثانياً في الموسم الماضي، وكانت تلك المرة الأولى  في حياتي التي أحل فيها ثانياً.وأضاف: من الطبيعي بالنسبة لي أن أكون في  الصدارة – هذا المركز الذي أريده. لكننا سنبقى هناك فقط إذا استمرينا  بالقيام بالأمور التي نقوم بها الآن – واستمرينا باللعب كما نفعل الآن.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*سكولز: السيتي لن يصبح بحجم اليونايتد قط
يلتقي  فريقا مدينة مانشستر في مباراة الديربي وقمة الدوري الإنجليزي الممتاز غد  الأحد على ملعب الأولد ترافورد.وتحدث سكولز لصحيفة الديلي ستار البريطانية  عن المان سيتي فقال: إنهم يشكلون تهديداً لنا بلا شك، لكن سواء أقاموا بما  يكفي أو كان لديهم ما يكفي من المقومات للفوز بلقب الدوري، فلست  متأكداً.وأضاف: لم يواجهوا فريقاً كبيراً حتى الآن! عندما نظرت إلى جدول  المباريات اعتقدت أنهم سيفوزون في معظم مبارياتهم في البداية. لكن سيبدأ  المان سيتي بخوض مباريات أصعب من الآن فصاعداً وقد يتعثر. لا يمكنني رؤيتهم  يتجاوزوننا أو حتى يتجاوزون تشيلسي.
*

----------


## musab aljak

*مانشيني : سنرضي بالتعادل أمام اليونايتد أكد  المدير الفني لفريق مانشستر سيتي الإنكليزي روبيرتو مانشيني لشبكة سكاى  سبورتس العالمية بأنه سيكون راضي إذا حقق نتيجة التعادل أمام فريق مانشستر  يونايتد بملعبه ووسط جماهيره الأولد ترافورد يوم الأحد القادم في إطار  منافسات الجولة التاسعة من الدوري الإنكليزي الممتاز هذا الموسم .قال  مانشيني : سوف تكون مباراة صعبة أمام مانشستر يونايتد بملعب الأولد ترافورد  يوم الأحد المقبل وعلينا أن نكون واضحين قبل البداية فأنا سوف أكون راضي  لو حققت التعادل أمام اليونايتد بملعبهم .أضاف : نحن نعلم مدي خورة ملعب  الأولد ترافورد فهو مسرح الأحلام والجماهير دائماً ما تشكل ضغط كبير علي  اللاعبين لذلك فأتمني الخروج من المباراة بنتيجة مرضية لفريقي وللجماهير .
*

----------


## musab aljak

*بالوتيلي : سأصافح فيرديناند
أكد  اللاعب الدولي الإيطالي ماريو بالوتيلي لاعب فريق مانشستر سيتي الإنكليزي  والمعروف بأسم سوبر ماريو بأنه سوف يصافح مدافع مانشستر يونايتد ريو  فيرديناند خلال مواجهة الفريقين يوم الأحد المقبل علي ملعب الشياطين الحمر  الأولد ترافورد .قال بالوتيلي : كان هناك خلاف بسيط وأنتهي تماماً وسوف  أقوم بمصافحته يوم الأحد عندما نكون ضيوف علي ملعب فريقه الأولد ترافورد  .أضاف : أتمني تحقيق شيئ إيجابي بتلك اللقاء نحن نعرف قيمة اليونايتد وعلم  أنهم خطيرين علي ملعبهم ولكننا قادرين علي تحقيق الفوز والحصول علي الثلاثة  نقاط كاملة .وحول المدرب ربيرتو مانشيني قال : مانشيني من أفضل المدربين  الذي تعاملت معهم حتي الان وهو صاحب فضل كبير علي فنياتي وحالتي البدنية  منذ أن كنت في إنتر ميلان وصولاً لفريق مانشستر سيتي الذي ألعب فيه تحت  قيادته الان .
*

----------


## musab aljak

*محبو الزمالك يسددون مستحقات رزاق

 *************************

 حصل رزاق أوموتويوسي مهاجم الزمالك على مستحقاته المتأخرة التي كادت أن تتسبب في فسخ علاقته بالنادي الأبيض قبل أن تبدأ فعليا.

 وقال مصدر مسؤول من الزمالك لـFilGoal.com مساء السبت إن أزمة هداف منتخب بنين ستنتهي تماما بعد حصول اللاعب على مستحقاته.

 وكان اللاعب قد انتظم في التدريبات على أمل أن يحصل على مستحقاته من محبي الزمالك، وهو ما حدث إذ دفع جمال العدل المال اللازم.

 وحصل جمال العدل على وعد من مجلس إدارة الزمالك بالحصول على أمواله حين يدخل خزينة النادي الأبيض مالا من وكالة الأهرام للإعلان.

 وكان رزاق قد شرع في إجراءات فسخ عقده مع الزمالك بسبب عدم حصوله على مستحقات معيشته إضافة إلى أمور أخرى تتعلق بالضرائب.

 ومع تعهد رزاق تزداد قابلية اللاعب للاستمرار في خط هجوم الزمالك بجوار ميدو وعمرو زكي وأحمد جعفر وحسين حمدي.

 من جانبه، أكد سمير عبد التواب وكيل اللاعب أن الزمالك لم يسدد بعد مستحقات رزاق، مفيدا بأن الجميع ينتظر حل المشكلة.

*

----------


## musab aljak

*10 أحداث متوقعة في مباراة سيتي ويونايتد

 ****************************

 ربي مدينة مانشستر بين "الشياطين" و"السيتيزنز" يحمل الكثير من الاحتمالات في خيارات المدربين وأداء اللاعبين وردود فعل الجماهير.

 يحتمل لقاء مانشستر يونايتد مع جاره وغريمه مانشستر سيتي العديد من  التغييرات والتكتيكات والأحداث في المباراة، من يبدأ ومن يسجل أولا وكيف  ستكون ردة فعل الجماهير، نعرض هنا لـ 10 أحداث محتملة في الدربي الساخن.

 1- روني يبدأ من البداية: فاجأ اليكس فريغسون الجميع في مباراة ليفربول،  عندما أجلس الفتى الذهبي على مقاعد البدلاء، لكن ذلك ربما كان بسبب التشتت  الذهني الذي عاشه روني بعد حادثة الطرد مع المنتخب، لكن ومع عودة روني إلى  أدائه المميز من خلال مباراة دوري الأبطال، فعلى الأغلب سيبدأ هداف الدوري  المباراة منذ البداية.

 2- أغويرو أساسياً أيضاً: بعد العودة  القوية من الإصابة، وقيادة الفريق لفوز مهم في دوري الأبطال أمام فياريال،  من المرجح أن يبدأ الفتى الأرجنتيني اللقاء منذ البداية، على أمل أن يقوم  بعمل مماثل للدور الذي أداه سواريز في لقاء ليفربول وينايتد.

 3-  الأهداف ستكون حاضرة: يؤدي الفريقان أداء مميزاً في خطي المقدمة، فأهدافهما  غزيرة في المباريات، إضافة إلى اعتمادهما على اللعب المفتوح، والبعد عن  التكتل الدفاعي، ما يعني أن اللقاء سيشهد أهدافاً وربما تكون غزيرة.

 4- فيرديناند في يوم الحسم: لم يكن أداء ريو فيرديناند في مباراة الفريق  أمام ليفربول مقنعاً، وتسبب بضربة مباشرة دخل منها الهدف الوحيد لليفربول  في المباراة، ولم يشارك في مباراة فريقه الأوروبية استعداداً للقاء، وستكون  مهمته صعبة في إيقاف هجوم سيتي.

 5- سيتي يفوز بمعركة الوسط: من  المنتظر سيطرة الضيوف على وسط الملعب بوجود ديفيد سيلفا وسمير نصري الذين  يقدمان أداء رائعاً هذا الموسم في التسجيل وصناعة الأهداف، ولن يكون فليتشر  واندرسون قادرين على مجاراتهما في اللعب.

 6- يونايتد سيعتمد على  الأطراف في الهجوم: بوجود لاعبين مميزين هما ناني وأشلي يونغ سيعتمد الفريق  على هجماتهما من الأطراف لضعف خط الوسط نسبياً في اختراق الدفاع من العمق،  وبوجود روني وهيرنانديز لاقتناص الفرص، سيكون ذلك حلاً مثالياً لأصحاب  الأرض في مواجهة الجار.

 7- فيديتش في مواجهة شرسة مع بالوتيلي:  يعود فيديتش بعد إصابة أبعدته عن الملاعب لمواجهة الإيطالي الشاب الذي سجل 4  أهداف في آخر أربع مباريات خاضها، وكل منهما يسعى لتقديم أداء مميز،  وسيكون لقاء صعباً بينهما.

 8- جمهور الفريقين يتحدون: مشجعو  الفريقين سيكونان متحدين لأول مرة ربما في الملعب، وموحدهما كارلوس تيفيز  الذي بات المكروه الأكبر بين الجماهير، فقد غادر الشياطين إلى المواطنين،  ورفض اللعب في مباراة بايرن ميونيخ.

 9- يونايتد يسجل أولاً: بعد  البداية المخيبة للفريق في مباراته أمام ليفربول، يسعى فيرغسون إلى تغيير  الصورة،؟ وبدء المباراة المقبل بقوة، ما يعني التوجه نحو الهجوم للتسجيل  مبكراً وهذا على الأغلب ما سيحصل.

 10- سيتي يعود سريعاً: في حال  تسجيل يونايتد، فإن مانشيني ولاعبيه ستكون ردة فعلهم سريعة، لأنهم لن  يقبلوا بمزيد من الضغط في مسرح الأحلام، وهذا يعني اللعب بقوةة وعدم التأثر  بالتأخر في النتيجة حتى تسجيل التعادل على الأقل.


*

----------


## musab aljak

*تشيتشاريتو: مانشستر سيتي لا يُستهان به

 ******************************

 مهاجم مانشستر يونايتد يُثني على جاره اللدود مانشستر سيتي صاحب الصدارة  قبيل ساعات من الـ"ديربي" المرتقب في الدوري الإنكليزي الممتاز.

 حذّر المكسيكي خافيير مهاجم مانشستر يونايتد زملاءه من الاستهانة بقدرات  الجار اللدود مانشستر سيتي، قبيل ساعاتٍ من الـ"ديربي" المرتقب بالمرحلة  التاسعة من الدوري الإنكليزي الممتاز الأحد.

 ويحل الـ"سيتيزنز"  ضيوفاً على "الشياطين الحُمر" على ملعب "أولد ترافورد" وهم في موقع الصدارة  برصيد 22 نقطة، في حين يأتي مانشستر يونايتد في المركز الثاني وله 20  نقطة.

 ويُؤمن "تشيتشاريتو" أن مانشستر سيتي بات منافساً لا  يُستهان به لحامل اللقب مانشستر يونايتد، وأوضح في تصريحاتٍ لهيئة الإذاعة  البريطانية "بي بي سي" نُشرت السبت: "نحن لا نُقلل من شأن أي فريق. دائماً  نتوقع أن تكون المباريات صعبة".

 وتابع اللاعب الدولي موجهاً حديثه  لزملائه: "يجب أن يكون تركيزنا بنسبة 100% لأن كلا الفريقين يسعيان للفوز.  مانشستر سيتي يُؤدي بشكلٍ جيد، وقد تطور أداء الفريق كثيراً، ولكننا نهتم  بتطوير مستوانا ولا ننظر لغيرنا.


*

----------


## musab aljak

*ميسي يعترف: رونالدو أفضل مني

 ********************


  اللاعب الأرجنتيني يقر داخل الملعب بأفضلية منافسه البرتغالي في المستطيل  الأخضر بعد الأداء الذي قدمه في مباراة إشبيلية والتي شهدت إضاعة "البرغوث"  ضربة جزاء في الوقت بدل الضائع.

 اعترف الأرجنتيني الدولي ليونيل  ميسي لاعب برشلونة الإسباني، دون أن يقصد، أن كريستيانو رونالدو أفضل منه  داخل المستطيل الأخضر، وذلك في مباراة البارسا أمام إشبيلية والتي انتهت  بالتعادل السلبي في اللقاء الذي شهد إضاعة ركلة جزاء للفتى الأرجنتيني في  الوقت بدل الضائع في الشوط الثاني.

 وجاء اعتراف ميسي، لمن حضر  المباراة في أكثر من مناسبة، وأهمها عندما سدد ركلة حرة مباشرة، من مسافة  بعيدة جديدة، وبطريقة قوية كادت أن تستقر في الشباك، وكأن الفتى الأرجنتيني  يتدرب في الخفاء أو العلن، على تنفيذ الركلات الحرة من مسافات بعيدة وبشكل  قوي.

 هذه المحاولات، تظهر اعتراف الفتى الأرجنتيني بأن هذه  المهارة تنقصه، وهي التي يتميز بها البرتغالي الدولي الذي بات قاذفة  للصواريخ، وتحولت الضربات الحرة إلى ضربات جزاء أي كان موقعها في الملعب.

 وشهدت مباريات إشبيلية وبرشلونة، محاولات عديدة، ومشاركات كثيرة للنجم  الأرجنتيني لعب الكرة برأسه بشكل غير مسبوق، فقد حاول غير مرة الارتقاء  عالياً والتطاول للكرة لتسديدها برأسه تجاه المرمى، ونجح في مرات وفشل في  أخرى.

 هذه المحاولات والتسديدات قد تكون جديدة في مسيرة نجم  برشلونة وأفضل لاعبي العالم في العامين الأخيرين، وتظهر مدى حرص اللاعب على  التطور وتغطية الجوانب التي يرى فيها قصوراً في أدائه، ويتفوق فيها  رونالدو عليه.














*

----------


## musab aljak

*صحيفة ماركا المدريدية  : ضربة جزاء برشلونة غير صحيحة .. ومجاملة برشلونة مستمرة 

 *********************************
  منح الحكم إيتورالدي جونزاليس ركلة جزاء للدولي الإسباني أندريس أنييستا  في الدقيقة الثالثة والتسعين من عمر المباراة، إلا أن الاْرجنتيني ليونيل  ميسي قد فشل في إيداعها الشباك وبغض النظر عن هذا فترى الصحيفة المدريدية  الماركا أن ركلة الجزاء الممنوحة لبرشلونه غير شرعية أبداً. وأن الحكم أراد  مجاملة برشلونة كالعادة  فى اخر دقيقة ليسجل هدف الفوز بعدما عجز لاعبوه  فى هز شباك الخصم طوال 90 دقيقة 

 الصحيفة قالت أن مدافع إشبيلية بالكاد لمس أنييستا لذا فركلة الجزاء غير مشروعة لاْن أندريس سقط دون أي تأثير خارجي.

*

----------


## musab aljak

*اينو يطلب تحديد المصير   .. اما اللعب  او الرحيل 

 ******************************
 طلب المعتز بالله إينو لاعب الأهلى، عقد جلسة خاصة مع سيد عبد الحفيظ مدير  الكرة بالنادى، بعد غد الأثنين، عقب انتهاء تدريبات الفريق الصباحية ،  لتحديد مصيره مع الفريق ، سواء بالبقاء أو الرحيل ، بعد استبعاده من قائمة  الفريق التى ستخوض لقاء الجونة المقرر إقامته غدا الأحد باستاد القاهرة ،  ضمن مباريات الجولة الثالثة من مسابقة الدورى العام .

 أوضح اللاعب ، أنه يسعى وراء تلك الجلسة إلى تحديد مصيره مع الفريق ، خاصة  وأنه يمتلك العديد من العروض ، يسعى للأنضمام إلى إحداها ، فى يناير  المقبل فى ظل التجاهل الذى يلقاه منم جانب الجهاز الفنى للفريق .

 جدير بالذكر أن إينو خارج حسابات الجهاز الفنى للأهلى من انطلاق مسابقة الدورى العام .









*

----------


## musab aljak

*بالوتيلي المثير للجدل  :  يتسبب بحريق كبير في منزله بسبب الألعاب النارية

 ******************************




**************

 قالت شبكة "سكاي سبورت" أن النجم الإيطالي ماريو بالوتيلي تسبب بحريقٍ  كبيرٍ في منزله خلال الساعات الأولى من يوم أمس السبت بسبب ألعابٍ ناريةٍ  حاول استخدامها داخل الحمام.

  وقالت الشبكة أن رجال الإطفاء هرعوا لمنزل بالوتيلي قبيل الساعة الواحدة  صباحاً لإطفاء حريقٍ كبيرٍ كان سببه ألعاب نارية حاول اللاعب استعمالها إلى  جانب أربعة من أصدقائه.

 ولم يصب أحد خلال هذا الحادث الغريب،  وتأثر منزل "سوبر ماريو" جراء الحريق بشكلٍ كبير الأمر الذي اضطره لاستئجار  غرفةٍ في أحد الفنادق.

 وحضر بالوتيلي تدريبات سيتي ظهر السبت استعداداً للقاء المهم أمام مانشستر يونايتد يوم الأحد (ديربي مانشستر).

 وتعرض مهاجم إنتر ميلان السابق للعديد من الانتقادات خلال مسيرته الكروية حتى الآن جراء تصرفاته الصبيانية ورعونته المستمرة.









*

----------


## musab aljak

*الـــــيوم 

   ديربى مانشستر    ...  مباراة فى حجم معركة   بين الاخوة الاعداء 

                   مانشستر يونايتد x مانشستر ستي 

 15:30 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة / 14:30 بتوقيت القاهرة /  12:30  بتوقيت جرينتش 

 القنوات الناقلة 

 1- نايل سبورت والثانية المصرية   - على التردد الارضى  

 2- المغربية TNT   

 3- أبو ظبى 3 

 معلق اللقاء  على ابو ظبى : فهد العتيبي .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قمة المانشستراويين نارية بمعنى الكلمة مع التطور الملحوظ للسيتي في الاونة الاخيرة بفضل اموال منصور بن زايد ال نهيان
بالتوفيق يالمان يونايتد
*

----------

